# Camara - Illumination Section



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't suppose anyone has the Illumination section from Camara's in an electronic format that they would we willing to email me? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2010)

No one?


----------



## vinnius (Oct 28, 2010)

knight1fox3 said:


> No one?


i don't think its even possible to get the stuff off the site via pdf. but anyways, you're not missing much, believe me


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2010)

vinnius said:


> i don't think its even possible to get the stuff off the site via pdf. but anyways, you're not missing much, believe me


Well I was actually referring to a scanned copy of the book itself. But if it isn't worth or the information isn't useful, then nevermind.


----------

